# Ron's Layout is about done.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron Teten has been working hard(with his able wife assisting!) on finishing up his layout. We've hauled many pickup loads of dirt in. His wife is in charge of plants and you can see the east end is really taking shape. We've given them some excess ground covers to help them out, even an volunteer cedar. We finished up the trestle yesterday and he got it stained last night. Should get track on it during the week. He is using LLagas Creek code 250 track. Ron did a nice job on the Garden Textures bridge kits. We cut up cedar and redwood in my shop and made the bents, with one of Michael's jigs.








North Side looking west. Gravel will be over the dirt soon, for a walkway.








Ron hefted in the boulders, his wife Pam has done a good job with the plants. Groundcover is taking hold.








West end trestle. We just got it finished up Sunday. On the south side there is a large tunnel/storage area.








The small Gardent Texture bridge.








The large Garden Texture bridge. My McKeen car fits on there fine. It is barely wide enough for Ron's K-27.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Who ya tryin' to kid? 
A layout is never Done! 

I'm not sure what I am seeing, is that a table on the layout? Middle pic with the kitty liter containers. 

Looks real nice! 

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, John is right. 

The layout is looking great, but the pics show lots of work to be done. 

Obviously Ron has a great friend in you Jerry. 

You all have done a great job so far.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, it's definitely a work in progress. Just trying to get the rail down, then he has years of work to do on it.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry I can see why Ron is taking so long to get track down he is waiting for plants to grow. It is coming along great and looks good.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Ron, it's really looking good. Hope to see you at Marty's


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics of the RR you are helping to build. Really looks nice with the bridges. Have one of our club members that used quite a few of the Garden tex bridges but is tearing the RR down this week. He is getting rid of the bridges sure wish I had the room for some of them. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats so COOOL, I am very proud of him.... Looks great!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

We got the track laid on the trestle this evening, all done!


----------

